
Shareholders push to replace Mark Zuckerberg with 'independent' board chair - vezycash
http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/06/facebook-shareholders-urge-company-to-replace-mark-zuckerberg-with-independent-board-chair/
======
joeblow9999
if you bought the stock without understanding the corporate charter i have no
sympathy for you. This is ridiculous.

